# Helicopter mishap secondary to tree trimming accident



## Dalmatian90 (Mar 24, 2011)

Patient fell from the bucket of a tractor while trimming trees on his property.

Then the helicopter had a whoopsie.

[video=youtube;A_ZrUm3QweE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A_ZrUm3QweE[/video]

(I don't know what their standards are...we couldn't have landed one there 10+ years ago when 60' x 60' was the minimum for a landing zone....now they want 100' x 100' if you're setting up anywhere other then a pre-approved location)


----------



## treefaller25 (Mar 30, 2011)

Dalmatian90 said:


> Patient fell from the bucket of a tractor while trimming trees on his property.
> 
> Then the helicopter had a whoopsie.
> 
> ...


 "Lamont you Big Dummy" he should have piy it down in a better spot.They had an amb. there to transport to a more clear spot.
:msp_scared:


----------



## promac850 (Mar 30, 2011)

Why didn't he strafe over the small clearing, then turn? The clearing he landed in... he lands in after cutting the power lines, he could've simply slid the copter over that same clearing and turned after the tail is clear from the lines...

Must've been a brain fart that the pilot was dealing with, happens to all of us. Hope no one got hurt. (namely the guy that was intended to be en route to the hospital)


----------



## RVALUE (Mar 30, 2011)

My neighbor was the pilot in a small engine crash. After the extraction, he was loaded in a helicopter. It was a 3 gurney model. He looked over and there was a patient in another of the three beds. He said he wondered if they waited until they had a full load to go to the hospital. :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



What really happened was, as he crashed on his approach to the runway, another pilot witnessed the crash and began running to his aid. The second pilot was distracted and did not see another plane either landing or taking off, and the other plane clipped him with its wing. Due to my neighbor having to be extracted, the other pilot was loaded first. 

The helicopter got paid full rate for each of the patients. Pretty good haul.


----------



## SpiralAcacia (Mar 31, 2011)

*If that's a whoopsie*

how do you call this:
YouTube -

About 2 years ago, a smart guy crosses a fence to make a short cut while on a nature trail in the Golan Heights here in Israel.
Did he know what those red triangles on the fence mean?
We'll never know.
So he steps on one of the (estimated number) 2,000,000 mines still there ever since they invented the device.
So a military chopper lifts him up some, before he somehow disconnects and fall to his death. Ugly.

SA


----------

